
Startuply: Startup companies. Startup jobs. - MovingForward
http://startuply.com/
======
thenbrent
I really like startuply's idea and the execution is quite good.

I'm surprised we don't hear more about them though. I was surprised they'd
been around for so long (03/2008 [1]) before I first heard of them a month or
so ago.

1\. <http://venturebeatprofiles.com/company/profile/startuply>

------
rb2k_
I think it's a horrible URL...

I'd be fine with startup.ly, but startuply.com really doesn't speak to me

~~~
Dramatize
I'm not a huge fan of .ly domains, the .com is much better.

------
smarterchild
How do you block noise? Data looks pretty good, but IAC is not a startup!

------
frodo01
I got my job from startuply. :)

